# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  "Герои Страны!" - разрывающий в клочья атомный ИЗЮМ.

## Уралочка

*"Герои Страны!"* *- разрывающий в клочья атомный ИЗЮМ.* 

_Кто- то видел высадку астронавтов на луне,  кто-то  улетающего олимпийского мишку, 
кто- то детей Пугачёвой и Галкина,  но такого вы ещё не видели!!!_

Именно на этом празднике вы увидите реально существующих ГЕРОЕВ СТРАНЫ. 
И, совершая геройские поступки, крутые претенденты на гордое звание «ГЕРОЙ» , вместе со своими фан-клубами просто порвут зал! Внимание, никто не пострадает!!! Разве что сведет от смеха мышцы лица у зрителей.

Блок УНИВЕРСАЛЕН, подходит для любого праздника.
Продолжительность - 15 минут. Реквизит - перчатки.

*В комплекте: подробное описание конкурса, музыкальное оформление, фото, ВИДЕО. 

Для музыкального сопровождении блока специально записаны в студии  юморные,  УНИКАЛЬНЫЕ ПЛЮСОВКИ, облегчающие работу ведущего*

*Стоимость комплекта 1 600 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

ВОТ ЕЩЁ КОЕ ЧТО)))

----------


## Львовна

Ленусечка, огромное спасибо тебе за твоих "Героев"!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  И на выпускных, и на корпоративах, и на юбилеях и на свадьбах -  успела опробовать везде. Стреляют- без промаха!!! ПОЗИТИВИЩЕ!!!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********net/5861494m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/5864566m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5860470m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленусечка, огромное спасибо тебе за твоих "Героев"!!!!!!!


Леночка, спасибо за фото!!!!! За то,что пользуешься мои материалом.

А ВОТ МОИ ФОТО С ГЕРОЕВ - ОБОЖЖЖАААЮЮЮЮЮ ЭТОТ БЛОК!!!!! (фото с выпускного)

----------


## Настя_81

Леночка! В очередной раз хочу сказать тебе ОГРОМНОЕ  спасибище за твое творчество! :Yahoo: Вчера купила этот блок, ночью подготовила резвизит и сегодня попробывала провести его на корпоративе, это просто БОМБА! :Ok:  Я сама смеялась до слез)))Кто еще сомневается, покупайте-не пожалеете, такого точно ни у кого нет :Tender:

----------


## Lusi75

Леночка, хозяюшка принимай огромный воз комплиментов и благодарностей от гостей, герои с первого раза взорвали юбилейный зал ! В финале один стул оставила вот герои старались видеть надо было , жаль фоток пока нет, даже мой муж видавший всякое -сказал я бы сам поучавствовал_ поверь Ленок, эти слова много стоят, он вообще такой пацан пацанский....А победителю, когда досталась победа и все лавры в овациях, а проигравшему приз , болельщики орали так  (в количестве28 человек то) даже персонал повыскакивал.... вот что можешь ты...БЛАГОдарю тебя , спасибо что одариваешь своим талантом.Твори еще , ждем с нетерпением.

----------


## Lena65

Леночка!!!! Загляни пожалуйста в личку.....))))))

----------


## Уралочка

Вот клочок видео с Героев :Grin:

----------

Ritulya993 (14.10.2019)

----------


## Larisa_bk

Добрый вечер! Оплатила блок. Жду с нетерпением игру. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый вечер! Оплатила блок. Жду с нетерпением игру. Спасибо!!!


ССылочку отправила. качайте. С ув. Елена

----------


## Ураган

Лена огромное спасибо за Героев!Зал лежал от смеха,стаял такой хохот просто сносило всё вокруг.А участника сыграли всё на высоте.Берите в работу не пожалеете.

----------

Уралочка (17.01.2016)

----------


## Жанна_70

Елена, я отправила деньги за блок, жду с нетерпением "Героев"

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, я отправила деньги за блок, жду с нетерпением "Героев"


Ссылочки в личке. Качайте. :Yes4:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## Жанна_70

Провелаааа!!!! Браво, Уралочка! На 23-е игра попала прямо в точку! Я очень рада приобретению!!! Спасибо!

----------

Уралочка (25.02.2016)

----------


## Альбина Смайл

Добрый день!Перевела деньги за "Героев нашей страны", хочу опробовать на ближайшем юбилее!Жду с нетерпением!

----------


## владвиктор

Елена, добрый день! Отправил Вам деньги за Героев.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добрый день! Отправил Вам деньги за Героев.


Ссылочка в личном сообщении. Качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ирина06121979

> "Герои Страны!" - разрывающий в клочья атомный ИЗЮМ.


Да, проверила - действительно это так, еще как разрывающий! Очень нравится то, что хоть главных действующих лиц всего два, но задействованы при этом абсолютно все гости! Зажигательный, драйвовый, объединяющий блок! Еще одно замечательно Уралочкино творение, выстреливающее в десяточку! Спасибо!

----------

Уралочка (07.07.2017)

----------


## марута

Здравствуйте Елена! Я новичок ,изЛатвии. Хотела бы приобрести блок"Герои  ", но я  могу оплатить  с Paypal. Но к сожалению перечислить деньги не получается- если бы Вы зарегистрировались (это бесплатно) ,то это можно было бы сделать. Очень нужен материал, срочно. Буду ждать сообщение на  marutakuzmina@inbox.lv    Спасибо!!!

----------


## nadiv

ЕЛЕНА,ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ. СКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА КАКИМ ОБРАЗОМ ПРИОБРЕСТИ МАТЕРИАЛ?

----------


## Уралочка

> ЕЛЕНА,ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ. СКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА КАКИМ ОБРАЗОМ ПРИОБРЕСТИ МАТЕРИАЛ?


ответила в личку)

----------


## Alexnn

*Уралочка*, 
Елена, здравствуйте! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, несколько Ваших конкурсов. У меня корпоратив на день сельхозработника, гуляет птицефабрика. 
С, уважением, Алексей.

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, 
> Елена, здравствуйте! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, несколько Ваших конкурсов. У меня корпоратив на день сельхозработника, гуляет птицефабрика. 
> С, уважением, Алексей.


Ответила в личке). С ув. Елена

----------

